# why does google.com show everything in Chinese?



## Darth Menace

Hi my wife searched something on google not long ago and accidently changed my google search results to chinese (or some related language that I can't tell the difference)  and when i go to the bottom of google there is a spot that says something likle set language but for some reason it won't let me change it.  anyh help would be great
thanks


----------



## chibicitiberiu

What browser do you use?
*Internet Explorer 6:*
Go to _Tools_ - _Internet Options_ and press all the delete buttons one after another, and say yes if it asks if you want to delete or not.

*Internet Explorer 7, 8:*
Select _Tools_ - _Delete Browsing History..._ and press _Delete all_ at the bottom of the window. Confirm that you want to delete these files (yes) and press ok.

*Firefox 2/3*
Go to _Tools_ - _Clear Private Data_ (or press CTRL+SHIFT+DELETE), select all the checkboxes and press ok.

That should work.


----------



## StrangleHold

Darth Menace said:


> Hi my wife searched something on google not long ago and accidently changed my google search results to chinese (or some related language that I can't tell the difference) and when i go to the bottom of google there is a spot that says something likle set language but for some reason it won't let me change it. anyh help would be great
> thanks


 
On Google click Preferences on the right-Then Search Language.


----------



## Darth Menace

thanks for the help guys.  for some reason it wasnt letting me choose google english, but clearing all my data and restarted helped


----------

